# Cute(?) bird encounter



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I was out cleaning the pool earlier, lost in thought. I heard this unusual sound and looked around. At first I thought it was coming from a palm tree, but then a rather large bird with a wingspan wider than my arm span glided by maybe 50 feet over my head. It coasted off a bit and then a much smaller bird came following along flapping its wings rapidly trying to keep up with the larger bird. Every 15 seconds or so the larger bird made its noise. The little bird kept flapping. The larger bird reversed course effortlessly. The little bird followed along. 

We are up kind of high. The police helicopters fly along at eye level. I guess we get pretty good air currents. The birds flew back and forth for maybe 5 minutes before moving on, but I couldn't help thinking it was a teaching/learning experience, with the larger bird saying to the smaller one - "come on now, you have to keep up..."


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Birds are fascinating to observe. As I drive in the state I live in the US. I see swarms of birds hanging out on powerlines around roadway intersections during sunset. Covering these powerlines with what appears to be hundreds of small black birds. Interesting to see some of them get pushy and nudge their bird mates out of a perching spot.

Sent from my LM-X210 using Tapatalk


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes birds are fascinating.. We rescued a young tecolote who had lost his tail feathers and could not fly. The vet told us to feed him chicken and cartilage.. so I hanged a large cage in the avocado tree with the tecolote in it . I very quickly heard a strange noise and there was a cloud of tiny brd above the cage trying to intimidate the tecolote and trying to make him move.. I covered the top of the cafe and the little birds left.. guess they did not want a prey bird in their neighborhood. I had never seen these tiny birds before.. 
Three months late the tecolote had his tail again and I opened the cage and he flew away.. One day I was in the garden and I heard that noise again.. I followed the noise and the tecolote was at the top of a big tabachin and he had a cloud of those little birds above him again..I guess he was checking out a nest..


----------

